# Uh oh.. I think i'm in trouble



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I've read on two websites now, that in order to gain a Visit Visa into Dubai, you need a return ticket.

I just bought a one-way ticket.

For those not familiar, I am following my husband to Dubai who has been sponsored by his company, and in turn he is going to sponsor me.

We are travelling seperately.

How am I going to be able to enter Dubai, considering I won't have fulfilled the requirement of the Visit Visa by holding a return ticket? 


Please Help!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont know the right answer, as I know people who have done the same, and another that wasnt.

Coming from Oz, I was advised by my travel agent (my sister), to purchase a return ticket, as I was only entering the country on a VISIT visa. (my hubby was already in Dubai)

Both times, arriving here on a return ticket, I have used the "london" leg of the flight, and cashed in the return part of the ticket to Oz.

You may be alright,...Im sorry I cant give you a "correct" answer, I was told, as its a VISIT visa, then that is what you are doing...visiting, then leaving..


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

alli said:


> I've read on two websites now, that in order to gain a Visit Visa into Dubai, you need a return ticket.
> 
> How am I going to be able to enter Dubai, considering I won't have fulfilled the requirement of the Visit Visa by holding a return ticket?
> 
> ...


My VISA for the DIFC (dubai international financial centre) says i need a return ticket and that i cannot work while in the Dubai. I thought this was weird so i contacted the firm i'll be working for and they assured me everything would be ok. Hopefully i don't get a turned away at the airport!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is rare for people to be asked to show their return ticket at Dubai airport, but the issue may be with the departure airport & the airline you are flying with. I suggest you check with them.

Whilst the official line is that you require a return ticket, I know of several people who have come into the country with a one-way ticket.



-


----------



## kelly1814 (Mar 31, 2008)

hi there
i was told by lots of people that you need a return if you don't have a work visa, and this will be checked when you check in at the desk leaving the uk.
however when i took my partner to the airport to fly to dubai two days ago i asked at the emirates desk and they said one way was fine!
all very conflicting. i for one am buying a return just in case!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*uh oh*



kelly1814 said:


> hi there
> i was told by lots of people that you need a return if you don't have a work visa, and this will be checked when you check in at the desk leaving the uk.
> however when i took my partner to the airport to fly to dubai two days ago i asked at the emirates desk and they said one way was fine!
> all very conflicting. i for one am buying a return just in case!


 I believe you will find this is a concern of the flight people , they are responsible for your repatriation when there is a problem , so do not want or need extra costs . It does not even mean a ticket from whence you came , same applies in other countries , a ticket across the border should satisfy that you have intention to move on when your visa expires . Colin


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Purchase the return to be safe as others have mentioned. Purchase it and then just change it to a date when you know you'll return for a break. Should cost less to change the flight date than to purchase a new one way ticket later with fuel costs rising.

I wasn't asked to show my return ticket when I arrived.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All exactly as I said above 


Emirates charges GBP 75 or approx AED 550 to change a ticket



-


----------



## keeneek (Oct 26, 2007)

*My experience..*

My hubby was already here, I was told to buy a return ticket and then get it refunded once i was here... I did that, paid for a fully refundable ticket, cost more, but once here I had it fully refunded... I was never asked to show the ticket though...


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> It is rare for people to be asked to show their return ticket at Dubai airport, but the issue may be with the departure airport & the airline you are flying with. I suggest you check with them.
> 
> Whilst the official line is that you require a return ticket, I know of several people who have come into the country with a one-way ticket.
> 
> ...



You willl likely be asked in your home country. This happened to me. I booked a return ticket. We knew we would have to change the return date eventually, but I didn't think it would matter what the date was. I was entering the UAE as a tourist, and my ticket back to the US went beyond the 3 month period. The airline in the US really did not want to let me board, but I had a non-connected flight w/ Malaysia Air from Newark to Dubai. Continental said that when I checked in w/ Malaysia Air in NYC that they might refuse me the ability to board. The airline's argument was that they incure the cost of overstayed visas if they allow someone on w/ a ticket like mine. So, getting to Dubai might not be the problem. I think the origin of your passport might decide how much easier this is once you're in the UAE trying to clear passport control (if you get that far).


----------

